# Any bait recipies



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

Does anyone have any tried and true bait mixes that you would be willing to share? I have allot of competition in my area and we all use minnows, bullheads or chopped up carp. I am just looking for something a little different that would give my setts the edge. But I don't want to spend a fortune buying jars of bait. I just would rather make it myself. I look forward to hearing what you have to say


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

more info... What kind of critter?

xdeano


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

Mostly **** and mink. I will end up buying my coyote bait and lure. I go through allot of bait for my water trapping so I need to put up my own.


----------

